# Wii 3.3U Update



## imgod22222 (Jun 17, 2008)

Quick Answer: *Don't do it.* Look below.


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Wii Menu version 3.3 is now
> available for your Wii Console. To
> update your Wii Menu to the latest
> version, please select the Update
> ...


*Current Info: *
-Will not brick
-Deletes the Twilight Hack
-Homebrew channel works
-Pirated VC games work
-Other-regioned games are unaffected
-*If you want homebrew on your wii and don't have it yet, do not install this update.*
-Wakinoko's save installer is unknown to force the twilight hack save over (Unconfirmed)
-Trucha Bug is fixed, so no more trucha signed discs.
-Will not effect any previously installed channels / VC saves what you have will still work after the update.
-Freeloader does not work
-Scrubbed games do work
-Modchips (any and all) are unaffected

based off information from this thread and http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=91009&st=60

If there's any facts that have been confirmed that aren't listed, I'm trying to make as complete a list as possible so as long as I'm at my PC. Drop me a PM for me to add anything to the list. Send me shit, and i'll complain to a mod. (Sorry, guys)

And a small note from myself: Nintendo isn't only blocking homebrew. What they're blocking is Twilight Hack which leads to WAD installer which leads to the piracy of their ancient games, otherwise known as VC games, that they still have copyright and intellectual property (otherwise known as IP) to. I don't think they're against homebrewers (or else GBAtemp would have been shut down long ago [blasphemy, yes i know]) but against the hundreds of dollars they could be making.

*
Current News:*  ----Thanks Avenger-X! (sorry about the lack of caps)
-This exploit was found in 6 - 8 hours after the update
-Congrats to tmbinc and tehpola for finding a combination of two bugs in the code that Nintendo added that — when combined — allow us to fool their check into ignoring the TP hack.

Please, while these skilled people are working to help the community, bombarding them with nonsense or hatemail or anything along those lines is strictly looked down upon. These people are spending days of their own free time to do this, and out of their hearts do they release this stuff, and/or release it to be easy to use for the rest of us so don't push them or expect them to be done by a certain time or persecute them if they couldn't meet a deadline they set for themselves.

To keep up with the worklogs of the people actually _doing_ something against this, go to:   www.hackmii.com

Before posting, please read this post, and the Q&A in the following link:
http://wiibrew.org/wiki/June16_update


----------



## CockroachMan (Jun 17, 2008)

A Wii update just to make your Miis move to the Mii parade!? WTF?

I doubt it's just that..


----------



## chaos_co (Jun 17, 2008)

K, this does brake the twilight hack from the info that I been getting. What I want to know is does this brake the homebrew channel?


----------



## fischju (Jun 17, 2008)

About time for me to delete the internet profile just incase Nintendo decides to push this update....


----------



## CockroachMan (Jun 17, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Because unauthorized modifications
> to save files may impair game play
> or the Wii console, updating to Wii
> Menu version 3.3 will also check for
> and automatically remove such save files.



If true, this should block the Twilight Hack.. but if you already have the Homebrew channel.. can't do nothing


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 17, 2008)

Shit, shit shit shit.

This isn't going to prevent the twilight hack is it?

Hopefully it'll only remove the files during the update, and not block them. :\


----------



## boxhunter91 (Jun 17, 2008)

Don't think it will break homebrew channel but we need confirmation :S


----------



## sebaash (Jun 17, 2008)

anyone tryed this new update??
plz :3


----------



## boxhunter91 (Jun 17, 2008)

I know that this is discusson on 3.3U update but is their any word on Europe or Japan about this update?


----------



## DarkCrudus (Jun 17, 2008)

who wants me to try it!?


----------



## AshuraZro (Jun 17, 2008)

If the check is there, it is likely only for a select few games, if not only twilight princess. Didn't bushing say that the hack could be done on multiple games before?


----------



## DarkCrudus (Jun 17, 2008)

preforming system update... gonna test twilight hack afterwords


----------



## Tanas (Jun 17, 2008)

The end has come..

Twilight hack no longer works after update...


----------



## sebaash (Jun 17, 2008)

TESTED: Menu v. 3.3 will delete the twilight Hach. However, it will not affect the HBC if it was previously installed.

From WiiBrew


----------



## ProdigySim (Jun 17, 2008)

People are trying it.
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=91009

Also this:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Since bushing's busy, here's what looks to be updated/changed: IOS30 (000000010000001e), IOS31 (000000010000001f), BC (0000000100000100), MIOS (0000000100000101), HACA (0001000248414341, Mii Channel). Not sure WHAT has changed but IOS30 looks to be the obvious cause as it is the current IOS used by the System Menu.


Here's what I'm getting:

-Trucha bug is fixed. Trucha signed discs will not boot, and the wii will report an error on booting if such a disc is inserted.
--This doesn't mean installed channels will fail. The signature check is done upon installation of wads, so you will likely be unable to install new hacked wads, but you will still be able to run the ones you currently have.

-Twilight Hack save files are deleted. No one has tried reinstalling them yet from what I've seen, nor are we sure what the exact method of detection is. I would think it would be easily circumvented if they use standard techniques.

Edit: Tested. Can't reinstall Twilight Hack.


----------



## DarkCrudus (Jun 17, 2008)

yup there goes my twilight hack v.v


----------



## Gamer (Jun 17, 2008)

Do you know if also deletes saves from other regions (ie. JAP ones?)

Also, the scrubbed games still work?


----------



## bowbowhead (Jun 17, 2008)

Quick Question: Since the menu now checks for Trucha signed discs during booting, does this mean I can still play Brawl if I insert a DVD-9 to boot, then swap it out for the DVD-5 version? I'm wondering because I can only play my DVD-5 Brawl, the DVD-9 gets disc read error, but it can still start.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Heran Bago (Jun 17, 2008)

To all those who have been saying Twilight Hack was impossible to detect or block:

LOL


----------



## shred6waves (Jun 17, 2008)

Heran Bago said:
			
		

> To all those who have been saying Twilight Hack was impossible to detect or block:
> 
> LOL



haha, nice post


----------



## ProdigySim (Jun 17, 2008)

Bushing linked to this in #wiidev and made the channel +m noting that full analysis was not completed.
http://pastie.org/216298


----------



## DarkCrudus (Jun 17, 2008)

woah! you cant even copy the twilight hack save file from the SD to the wii anymore, i tried it and it said can not copy


----------



## Heran Bago (Jun 17, 2008)

ProdigySim said:
			
		

> Bushing linked to this in #wiidev and made the channel +m noting that full analysis was not completed.
> http://pastie.org/216298



Haha good call on the +m, I can only imagine what a shitfest it must be otherwise.


----------



## ProdigySim (Jun 17, 2008)

Heran Bago said:
			
		

> ProdigySim said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well he just removed the +m so now it's back to the shitfest :/


----------



## g4jek8j54 (Jun 17, 2008)

Can anyone confirm as to whether or not the new GameCube Action Replay's still work after this update?  I'm referring to the version that, at the time, was compatible with 3.0 and above, not the older versions that were previously fixed with the version 3.0 firmware.  Thanks for any help!


----------



## sphere9 (Jun 17, 2008)

ProdigySim said:
			
		

> Heran Bago said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




what does +m mean?


----------



## DeMoN (Jun 17, 2008)

Do you need the latest firmware to play online?


----------



## JPH (Jun 17, 2008)

sphere9 said:
			
		

> what does +m mean?


It has nothing to do with the Wii update or Wii in general.

Further IRC/offtopic posts will be trashed and users warned.


----------



## Joey90 (Jun 17, 2008)

After so many people were denying that Nintendo would even bother doing anything about it...

OWNED

Though it won't really make too much difference until there is a really big title that REQUIRES an update (like SSBB needed a dual layer update to actually play)


----------



## sphere9 (Jun 17, 2008)

more news:


Update 2: Okay, now this is just silly. Two functions have been added to the system menu. Guess what they do:

* ipl::utility::ESMisc:eleteSavedata( (unsigned long long, EGG::Heap *))
* ipl::utility::ESMisc::VerifySavedataZD( (unsigned long long, EGG::Heap *))

We Are Not Impressed.


----------



## sid0101 (Jun 17, 2008)

This is actually good.  Nintendo is paying a lot of attention to the scene.  This actually makes the scene that much more emboldened to do great things for the scene....  The scene learns more and more whenever ninty decides to react to it.


----------



## Smack (Jun 17, 2008)

Well this sucks that Trucha is blocked cause I have some custom Guitar Hero III discs which will be useless if I update the Wii Menu.  balls!

Here's to hoping that some solution can be figured out for those of us with drive chips.  Otherwise as long as HBC works then I am a happy camper.


----------



## shane1972 (Jun 17, 2008)

Go hackers go.
Give them a week and they will fix this dont worry.

Cheers


----------



## Scorpin200 (Jun 17, 2008)

Can you still use the emulators for wii?


----------



## jespertje (Jun 17, 2008)

Scorpin200 said:
			
		

> Can you still use the emulators for wii?



Please don't ask such dumb questions...


----------



## The Teej (Jun 17, 2008)

Scorpin200 said:
			
		

> Can you still use the emulators for wii?



Not without Homebrew Channel.

*sigh*, I was hoping Nintendo wouldn't chose this route. Hackers Vs. Nintendo, commence...


----------



## nephdj (Jun 17, 2008)

Scorpin200 said:
			
		

> Can you still use the emulators for wii?


sure via gamecube mode


----------



## sphere9 (Jun 17, 2008)

shane1972 said:
			
		

> Go hackers go.
> Give them a week and they will fix this dont worry.
> 
> Cheers



thats what i'm expecting


----------



## laurenz (Jun 17, 2008)

If I remember well, the creators of the Twilight hack said that the bug was actually very easy. They also said, if they needed too, they could recreate this bug with other games as well.


----------



## Puxel (Jun 17, 2008)

Unless a game comes out soon that demands the update I'll be fine with 3.2 with the rest of the world that doesn't give a rats ass about the Mii Parade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I think I smell some CFW, but that might just be my wet dog.


----------



## sphere9 (Jun 17, 2008)

laurenz said:
			
		

> If I remember well, the creators of the Twilight hack said that the bug was actually very easy. They also said, if they needed too, they could recreate this bug with other games as well.




well all the update does so far is block the exploit in twilight princess, so the workaround is to use another game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





source: http://hackmii.com/2008/06/june-16-wii-update/


----------



## Drkirby (Jun 17, 2008)

I heard some saves could get deleted from this, while others won't. Does anyone know if the PAL Mario Kart Wii save will survive the update on a US system?


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Jun 17, 2008)

Damn, this really, really sucks... Well, I won't be updating then... This means the end of the homebrew scene via Twilight Hack-like exploits!


----------



## dydy (Jun 17, 2008)

the scrubbed games still work? Thanks for infos


----------



## sphere9 (Jun 17, 2008)

Drkirby said:
			
		

> I heard some saves could get deleted from this, while others won't. Does anyone know if the PAL Mario Kart Wii save will survive the update on a US system?




to the best of my knowledge this only checks for zelda saves that have a character name for epona that exceeds six characters, so a mario kart save should be safe.


----------



## Auyx (Jun 17, 2008)

As far as I am aware all scrubbed releases are signed back up again with the Trucha exploit so this update would theoretically kill all your scrubbed games. I don't know for sure as I refuse to update but its an educated guess from the info I have seen so far.


----------



## DarkCamui (Jun 17, 2008)

Custom Firmware here we come.


----------



## dydy (Jun 17, 2008)

And the games brickbloked or use region free work i think is not a trucha ( brickblocker and regionfree ) ,


----------



## linuxares (Jun 17, 2008)

Will see what will happen, I personally think its possible to fix this fix.

EDIT: Hmm... aint Virtual Console games signed with the Trucha Exploit? By the way, Brickblocker and Regionfree just HEX edit, they never sign.


----------



## blu9987 (Jun 17, 2008)

wiiscrubbed games should work as well, as they don't trucha sign afaik.


----------



## Skyler (Jun 17, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Brickblocker and Regionfree just HEX edit, they never sign


And most of you are going to want Brickblocker on your BackUps to remove the update from new games if you want to avoid it.

For me, this update isnt a big deal, I've not used Twilighthack since Wadinstaller Channel and HomeBrew Channel were installed.
All my backups are PAL with BrickBlocker used.

With the above preparations, I think I might update.
Just that whole VC Wad questionmark I guess.


----------



## chaofan (Jun 17, 2008)

So from what I'm getting so far:

-Hacked Virtual Console games work
-Hacked Virtual Console game saves survive
-Homebrew Channel survives
-Twilight Hack is killed
-Trucha signed games killed

And I've got one question to the list: Does this update kill Freeloader? IIRC, Freeloader uses the same system as the Trucha method, so this isn't looking good for us PAL gamers. WHY? WHY?????

And good luck to the Twilight hack team, for finding a solution! Perhaps it'll now be called the Galaxy hack, eh?


----------



## elfsander (Jun 17, 2008)

The Twilight Hack was an exploit of a bug. Incorrect usage of the twilight hack might cause your Wii to brick. So it's perfectly normal for Nintendo to fix it.

And I'm glad they did.


----------



## Loginer (Jun 17, 2008)

Looks like this update breaks the Freeloader, too. Oh well, as long as you have the Homebrew Channel, it doesn't matter. :/


----------



## Dylaan (Jun 17, 2008)

^^You've got to be kidding right? There are loads of easier ways to brick your Wii than via Twilight Hack. It can't really be 'maliciously' exploited without the end-user's consent so I don't really understand your point. (Like it can't be hijacked or anything unless you copy a dodgy save over)

(And do we still call it the twilight hack?)


----------



## linuxares (Jun 17, 2008)

They seem to check some lenght in the save file, I guess its possible just to change name of the save file to something else and bypass it. I don't know how to do it but its just an idea.

EDIT: What I am mening by the name of the save file is that "TWHILLIGHT HACKED SAVE" or what is called to something like... TWH


----------



## elfsander (Jun 17, 2008)

The twilight hack worked BECAUSE of the too long name. Now it checks if Epona's name is too long, and if it is it will be deleted.


----------



## Loginer (Jun 17, 2008)

linuxares said:
			
		

> They seem to check some lenght in the save file, I guess its possible just to change name of the save file to something else and bypass it. I don't know how to do it but its just an idea.
> 
> EDIT: What I am mening by the name of the save file is that "TWHILLIGHT HACKED SAVE" or what is called to something like... TWH


Nope. Changing the name of the save wouldn't accomplish anything. It identifies the save with some sort of ID, and if you change that, TP won't find the save, so...


----------



## BvanBart (Jun 17, 2008)

The save editor works !! So you can force the twilight hack in with the Home brew channel


----------



## MrBubbles (Jun 17, 2008)

B4rtj4h said:
			
		

> The save editor works !! So you can force the twilight hack in with the Home brew channel




Wut? Elaborate.


----------



## jan777 (Jun 17, 2008)

custom system menu is needed at times like this


----------



## trinest (Jun 17, 2008)

When one loop hole is closed, more appear. It is the homebrew law.


----------



## megabug7 (Jun 17, 2008)

UK one is out... just asked me to update


----------



## Link00y (Jun 17, 2008)

I fail to get why people even attempt forcing to install TP Hack savegames using Savegame hackers. What's the point?
This works on modified Wiis and you probably already have the HBC. This does not help unmodified Wiis at all!

Sorry to react this way!


----------



## superrob (Jun 17, 2008)

Thats the WORST move Nintendo EVER MADE!

First they only add ONE single USELESS feature! Nobody wants that feature anyway.
And then they tell everyone this will delete the Twilight Save....

Thats the LAMEST move EVER!

Nobody would want to upgrade to 3.3U becourse it gives them NOTHING in return.

And they didn't even add IOS37!


Nintendo you are official STUPID!


----------



## Chinman (Jun 17, 2008)

although this is bad news now, this is good news in the long run. this will accelerate the work towards a custom firmware and a woe free future. this is what happened on the psp. sony constantly came up with updates to stop people using homebrew, and some clever guys came up with clever ways that over came each one, eventually custom firmwares were released which made life a whole lot easier, sadly the good games were few and far between, probably because there were a lot more people playing isos, rather than playing legit games on the psp, and therefore killing interest in development of games for the psp.

which you could say is a bad thing with custom firmwares but i dont think will apply to the wii, as the wii is a much more popular console than the psp


----------



## DoyleBrunson (Jun 17, 2008)

superrob said:
			
		

> Nintendo you are *officially* STUPID!



FYP?


----------



## sphere9 (Jun 17, 2008)

Update 4:  It’s interesting to look at the timestamps here.  The System Menu has a build marker of “systemmenu.rvl.0803060727″  – yes, that’s March 6, 2008, 07:27.  This update to the menu only accomplished one thing, as far as I can tell — the blocking of the TP hack.  (I guess we can count the IOS30 patch together with it.)  They spent 3 months testing it — this isn’t actually that surprising, when you consider the potential financial damage if they roll an update out that bricks Wiis.

Congrats to tmbinc and tehpola for finding a combination of two bugs in the code that Nintendo added that — when combined — allow us to fool their check into ignoring the TP hack.  More info will be forthcoming — I still wouldn’t rush to update my system, anyway.

This still leaves the issue of how to deal with IOS30; there are several different ways to deal with this — some of which have already been released by people — and we’ll need to take some time to decide on the best one to use and test it thoroughly.   There’s no urgency here, no need to rush into something.


----------



## DoyleBrunson (Jun 17, 2008)

sphere9 said:
			
		

> Congrats to tmbinc and tehpola for finding a combination of two bugs in the code that Nintendo added that — when combined — allow us to fool their check into ignoring the TP hack. More info will be forthcoming — I still wouldn’t rush to update my system, anyway.
> 
> This still leaves the issue of how to deal with IOS30; there are several different ways to deal with this — some of which have already been released by people — and we’ll need to take some time to decide on the best one to use and test it thoroughly. There’s no urgency here, no need to rush into something.



Can you break that down into something a 75 year old man can understand? Will there be a way for people to use twilight hack/trucha signed stuff on 3.3 updated Wii's in the future etc? Sorry for my ignorance.

fwiw I haven't updated but my friend did which made me check this site before I updated.


----------



## Loginer (Jun 17, 2008)

sphere9 said:
			
		

> Update 4:  It’s interesting to look at the timestamps here.  The System Menu has a build marker of “systemmenu.rvl.0803060727?  – yes, that’s March 6, 2008, 07:27.  This update to the menu only accomplished one thing, as far as I can tell — the blocking of the TP hack.  (I guess we can count the IOS30 patch together with it.)  They spent 3 months testing it — this isn’t actually that surprising, when you consider the potential financial damage if they roll an update out that bricks Wiis.
> 
> Congrats to tmbinc and tehpola for finding a combination of two bugs in the code that Nintendo added that — when combined — allow us to fool their check into ignoring the TP hack.  More info will be forthcoming — I still wouldn’t rush to update my system, anyway.
> 
> This still leaves the issue of how to deal with IOS30; there are several different ways to deal with this — some of which have already been released by people — and we’ll need to take some time to decide on the best one to use and test it thoroughly.   There’s no urgency here, no need to rush into something.


So it takes Nintendo over 3 months to stop the Twilight Hack, while it takes the homebrew scene 1 day to find a way around it? Impressive.


----------



## tW34k (Jun 17, 2008)

Why on earth would they make an update that only allows people to move their Mii's...


----------



## Richy Freeway (Jun 17, 2008)

tW34k said:
			
		

> Why on earth would they make an update that only allows people to move their Mii's...


In the hope that people will install it, then not be able to run the TP hack...


----------



## Magus (Jun 17, 2008)

sorry if i join the general craziness... not that it does matter much since i don't intend to update and haven't turned on the wii for a while but i'm curious and want to know... does this stop trucha signed game/freeloader too?


----------



## sphere9 (Jun 17, 2008)

Richy Freeway said:
			
		

> tW34k said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




like me


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Jun 17, 2008)

lol to everyone who kept saying nintendo wouldn't fix it..


----------



## berlinka (Jun 17, 2008)

And again I will completely remove my connection settings from my Wii. No updates for me anymore. Not until I'm 110% sure that it's safe again.

I'm so proud of the brave and the smart ones amongst us (which I'm clearly not) that can fix this for the homebrew community. Another day, another workaround I reckon.


----------



## Exort (Jun 17, 2008)

sphere9 said:
			
		

> Update 4:  It’s interesting to look at the timestamps here.  The System Menu has a build marker of “systemmenu.rvl.0803060727?  – yes, that’s March 6, 2008, 07:27.  This update to the menu only accomplished one thing, as far as I can tell — the blocking of the TP hack.  (I guess we can count the IOS30 patch together with it.)  They spent 3 months testing it — this isn’t actually that surprising, when you consider the potential financial damage if they roll an update out that bricks Wiis.
> 
> Congrats to tmbinc and tehpola for finding a combination of two bugs in the code that Nintendo added that — when combined — allow us to fool their check into ignoring the TP hack.  More info will be forthcoming — I still wouldn’t rush to update my system, anyway.
> 
> This still leaves the issue of how to deal with IOS30; there are several different ways to deal with this — some of which have already been released by people — and we’ll need to take some time to decide on the best one to use and test it thoroughly.   There’s no urgency here, no need to rush into something.



I wonder, how the hell did they managed to find the bug. Wouldn't the source code be necessary for this? Did they had access to it in any way? I'd be very interested in seeing such code.


----------



## DoyleBrunson (Jun 17, 2008)

Bob Loblaw said:
			
		

> lol to everyone who kept saying nintendo wouldn't fix it..



Well done with that breaking news Bob!


----------



## NeSchn (Jun 17, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Because unauthorized modifications
> to save files may impair game play
> or the Wii console, updating to Wii
> Menu version 3.3 will also check for
> and automatically remove such save files.



^^^
I laughed when I saw that part before I went to bed last night. All I though was "That sucks for the people who use Twilight Hack".

I would be pissed too but my brother won't let me use the Twilight Hack or mod our Wii. So I have nothing to worry about. I still didn't update though, Just incase.


----------



## DarkCamui (Jun 17, 2008)

Bob Loblaw said:
			
		

> lol to everyone who kept saying nintendo wouldn't fix it..



Bob Loblaw, a new soothsayer is born.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Jun 17, 2008)

DarkCamui said:
			
		

> Bob Loblaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha


----------



## superrob (Jun 17, 2008)

sphere9 said:
			
		

> Richy Freeway said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well.. if you have a modchip just download and install the Homebrew channel from the Iso they supply 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Then youre ready for homebrew


----------



## CockroachMan (Jun 17, 2008)

Well.. we all knew it was just a matter of time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Still, useless if you have a modded Wii or if you're already using this.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





edit: Wait.. can you install VC and WiiWare games without the TP hack?


----------



## Twiffles (Jun 17, 2008)

I bet Nintendo employees are mad too since their boss ruined their homebrew fun. I'm not updating either... I just got into using the Twilight Hack. D;


----------



## .:Kurda:. (Jun 17, 2008)

So if you get WadInstaller and HBC and then update you will still be able to play Homebrew and WADs/VC?


----------



## gaboumafou (Jun 17, 2008)

Can anyone confirm or deny these two things:

-Are scrubbed games still working?
-Is it still possible to install WADs via the homebrew channel after the update?



Thanks!


----------



## Relys (Jun 17, 2008)

http://wiibrew.org/wiki/Main_Page

"Bushing has already announced a workaround after just *6-8* hours of work! Big thanks to all involved! (Note that the workaround is not yet available publicly) "

Lol! Better luck raining on our parade next time Nintendo!


----------



## zant (Jun 17, 2008)

what is it? If it really works, I NEED IT NOW!!!

what a dumbass my sister was to update...........


----------



## Gamer (Jun 17, 2008)

Gamer said:
			
		

> Do you know if also deletes saves from other regions (ie. JAP ones?)
> 
> Also, the scrubbed games still work?



Anyone?


----------



## bosscolor (Jun 17, 2008)

Omg ! I won't update so


----------



## Sir VG (Jun 17, 2008)

Gamer said:
			
		

> Gamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looking at the info, it detects Twilight Hack saves regardless of region (It looks for ZD, which is Zelda's code.  The E/P/J at the end indicates region, and look at the info it is ignored) and deletes them.

It was also stated earlier that if scrubbed games were trucha signed, that they won't work anymore.


----------



## zant (Jun 17, 2008)

can't say about that cuz I'm not chipped, but i'd imagine scrubbed still works ONLY IF IT SHRINKS AND DOESN't RESIGN! and i'll delete ANY modified save..... (not like the powersaves though....., saves with different code)


----------



## gaboumafou (Jun 17, 2008)

The question is: Does scrubber REALLY use trucha signer?


----------



## Exort (Jun 17, 2008)

Relys said:
			
		

> http://wiibrew.org/wiki/Main_Page
> 
> "Bushing has already announced a workaround after just *6-8* hours of work! Big thanks to all involved! (Note that the workaround is not yet available publicly) "
> 
> Lol! Better luck raining on our parade next time Nintendo!



Uhmm WiiBrew seems down. Think it's related?


----------



## zant (Jun 17, 2008)

lets just say if it needs the common key, and resigns, then yes.

@Exort, its not wiibrew, its hackmii. they are down.......... it may be related.


----------



## bosscolor (Jun 17, 2008)

Freeloader doesn't work too... What's wrong with nintendo , freeloader is not piracy


----------



## zant (Jun 17, 2008)

I didn't even use it for piracy. It was just fun messing with WADs thats all. I used it for homebrew and regionfrii


----------



## DaveMode (Jun 17, 2008)

So we've gone 7 pages and no confirmation (only speculation) on how this update affects scrubbed games.

In any case, I've developed my own one step workaround method.

1) Don't update

Result: All my scrubbed games, trucha signed games, vc wads, wiiware wads, emulator channels, homebre channel all still work fine!  If a new game comes out requiring 3.3 firmware, simply use brickblocker and or trucha to remove the update and play. done and done.


----------



## Sir VG (Jun 17, 2008)

Wiibrew is just overloaded with all of the news of this 3.3 update.   It's not like Nintendo hacked their website or anything.


----------



## zant (Jun 17, 2008)

yeah, ill go with that explanation......... as for the workaround, we need it fast, so that wii can piss of nintendo that their months of work were no good......


holy crap, we almost have a 100 users reading this, and 61 guests...... 
tahts crazy!


in regards to wii scrubber, loook at this:


```
Whats new?
1. Smaller compressed sizes possible as a bug fix was marking data
that wasn't actually used.
2. Allows for replacement of files on the ISO -i.e Right click LOAD menu works
3. Allows for replacement of files larger than the original
4. [b]Auto Trucha signs if a file is replaced[/b]
```


so there is your answer, only signs when a file is edited/replaced


----------



## bosscolor (Jun 17, 2008)

Thx Zant


----------



## Dack (Jun 17, 2008)

zant said:
			
		

> yeah, ill go with that explanation......... as for the workaround, we need it fast, so that wii can piss of nintendo that their months of work were no good......
> 
> 
> holy crap, we almost have a 100 users reading this, and 61 guests......
> ...



Thanks for posting that - and actually taking time to read the docs


----------



## zant (Jun 17, 2008)

No Problem! So this just breaks uncensoring Manhunt and other game mods....


----------



## gaboumafou (Jun 17, 2008)

Any news about WADs installation? Still possible?


----------



## zant (Jun 17, 2008)

yes. wad installation is still possible with wad manager. this update only bothers to kill trucha and TP hack

Still waiting for bushing to release his "Workaround". would be nice if it came out today. in the mean time, Im gonna go play metroid prime 1 on my gamecube with hyper mode always on...... This should be EXTREMELY entertaining for now...................


----------



## gaboumafou (Jun 17, 2008)

Perfect!

So, you just need to install the homebrew channel now, and updating won't be a problem, except fot trucha signed games. ...assuming Nintendo won't block the HB channel one day...


----------



## Prime (Jun 17, 2008)

is 3.3 out in the PAL areas yet?


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 17, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> is 3.3 out in the PAL areas yet?


yes

bushing posted on hackmii that it was


----------



## Prime (Jun 17, 2008)

littlestevie said:
			
		

> Prime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alright, cool thanks for telling me. Stupid nintendo disabling freeloader


----------



## bosscolor (Jun 17, 2008)

Here's the solution

http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=B3cW__bnyB0


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 17, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> littlestevie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well  if u have the HBC there is always geckko loader the free version of it


----------



## CockroachMan (Jun 17, 2008)

bosscolor said:
			
		

> Here's the solution
> 
> http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=B3cW__bnyB0



WTF? That's a real game!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





erm.. anyway.. on the subject, for people that are complaining, Nintendo did nothing wrong, the TP thing was a bug, what do you do when you find a bug? YOU FIX IT!


----------



## Prime (Jun 17, 2008)

littlestevie said:
			
		

> Prime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah but that doesn't have a high compatibility like the freeloader has 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh well, The update isn't worth updating for.


----------



## zant (Jun 17, 2008)

yeah, that might work well. Im off to play Metroid prime 1 w/ HYPERMODE always on. This should be extremely satisfying for now until bushing releases his workaround!

(runs off to blast Omega Pirate w/ limitless phazon.........)


----------



## bosscolor (Jun 17, 2008)

Yeah it's a wiiware game from a rockstar branch


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 17, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> littlestevie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At least its the only one that works providing HBC is present 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




in fact until there is a patch method for allowing trucha again its going to be the only option,

unless Datel have another signing method stashed up there sleeves


----------



## Gamer (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks for the answers... but i'm also wondering this...

I have a NTSC-U Wii, and have games (not patched-direct copy) from NTSC-J, anyone know if they'll still work? 

I'm asking this because someone said regionfrii patched games don't work anymore :S

Cheers


----------



## zant (Jun 17, 2008)

yeah, they SHOULD still work. assuming u have a mod chip? it should have partial region freeness and you can alway s use the gecko region frii.

and to my understanding, i dont thing regionfrii signs anything, it only patchs.... but i could be wrong...


----------



## bosscolor (Jun 17, 2008)

Just don't update your wii ...


----------



## chrishull (Jun 17, 2008)

I had saved a copy of the Homebrew channel on to an SD card. When I tried to restore it to the Wii no luck, would not copy the data back to the Channel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh well time to trade Twilight Princess in


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 17, 2008)

zant said:
			
		

> yeah, they SHOULD still work. assuming u have a mod chip? it should have partial region freeness and you can alway s use the gecko region frii.
> 
> and to my understanding, i dont thing regionfrii signs anything, it only patchs.... but i could be wrong...



when i did it with regionfrii or was it wiifrii i really cant remember it was signed with trucha and patched the dol file


depends on that


----------



## Shad0wguy (Jun 17, 2008)

Looks like I should be safe to update since I already have HBC installed and have no further need for the TP hack.


----------



## bosscolor (Jun 17, 2008)

Yeah you can update but say adios to freeloader


----------



## BuDaH (Jun 17, 2008)

IMO Nintendo took so long to fix the TP Hack/Bug... And well, they did it. But as the scene's pros are announcing, TP Hack was just the very beginning of the process, We gonna see a lot more bugs showing up (that's what I hope) and for those who didn't installed the HBC (i'm included in this list!) the time has come. 

What's the point updating anyway? Two little Mii changes and a hack fix?! Nah, thanks, I skip this one.


----------



## nedthehead (Jun 17, 2008)

Shad0wguy said:
			
		

> Looks like I should be safe to update since I already have HBC installed and have no further need for the TP hack.


I'm in the same boat as you, but I'll wait til I hear something more official. Bushins is supposed to release a workaround, and ocne I know that works (for backup) then I'm defiatly upgrading! This firmware sounds AWESOME!


----------



## Nio (Jun 17, 2008)

Pirating WiiWare was the only thing that stopped us from pirating full games .... so, you know what ninty wants us to do!


----------



## toxicbomber (Jun 17, 2008)

This whole thing is ridiculous. Shame on you, Ninty!


----------



## Filb (Jun 17, 2008)

Finally!


----------



## smoger (Jun 17, 2008)

can't believe anyone is surprised or upset by this. homebrew is one thing, maybe they would have ignored that.

but, how could you expect them to ignore all the piracy? personally, i'm glad. i don't want to see them stop making WiiWare games due to lack of sales... already lost the Dreamcast that way.

just my .02


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 17, 2008)

smoger said:
			
		

> can't believe anyone is surprised or upset by this. homebrew is one thing, maybe they would have ignored that.
> 
> but, how could you expect them to ignore all the piracy? personally, i'm glad. i don't want to see them stop making WiiWare games due to lack of sales... already lost the Dreamcast that way.
> 
> just my .02



Dreamcast was an epic fail no matter how u look at it... was launched way before its time, and i mean WAY before.

And the piracy aspect was just the final nail in the coffin....

Anyway how is wiiware and the dreamcast related? last time i checked they are 2 different concepts, and business models


----------



## Lumstar (Jun 17, 2008)

Not really. Sega made the opposite mistake in timing Dreamcast than Saturn.

The US Saturn was launched too early. Developers didn't have much for games ready, which made its library weak.

The JP Saturn came out before PS2 was publicly unveiled. But by the time of its US date, PS2's unveiling made the hype train explode.


----------



## chaofan (Jun 17, 2008)

toxicbomber said:
			
		

> This whole thing is ridiculous. Shame on you, Ninty!



Why should they be ashamed? Although we as the consumer benefit from the Twilight Hack, Nintendo are losing business because of us. So if anyone is to be ashamed, it is us.

All companies have the right the protect their intellectual property. Look what happened when Nintendo didn't trademark the Playstation. Loss of billions of dollars there. It's the same concept: Copying for the benefit or another, and we're taking advantage of it. The last thing we could do is blast Nintendo for blocking the Twilight Hack: We deserved it.


Anyway, to go COMPLETELY against all of what I said, I hope they find a solution soon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! Go Team Hackers!


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 17, 2008)

theclaw said:
			
		

> Not really. Sega made the opposite mistake in timing Dreamcast than Saturn.
> 
> The US Saturn was launched too early. Developers didn't have much for games ready, which made its library weak.
> 
> The JP Saturn came out before PS2 was publicly unveiled. But by the time of its US date, PS2's unveiling made the hype train explode.



thats right sorry, i get the 2 mixed up it was launched late with features before its time, features that are only just starting to appear again

/looks at my dreamcast internet keyboard and internet browser GD-ROM

official browser for consoles

lets see we have opera DS and Opera Wii


----------



## Joey90 (Jun 17, 2008)

Why are so many people complaining?

It's obvious Nintendo would want to do something about it as it is being abused for piracy! Your old arguments about 10 yr old VC games etc. don't work with wii-ware, these are projects by (mostly) smaller developers that are trying to get a game out there and make a bit of money, and you are downloading them for free... when they are just a few dollars/pounds anyway - when the smaller gaming market may be what they are after.

The old 'I just use it for homebrew' won't work either, because although you might, plenty of people don't just use homebrew.

The reason they took so long is because they have to go through rigorous testing, anything that could have a chance of causing a problem wouldn't be allowed out, whereas the 'hackers' will release alphas/betas which have a chance of working incorrectly (not necessarily bricking..).

So be annoyed that you can't pirate, but you can't really fault their efforts to combat it.


----------



## Shuny (Jun 17, 2008)

Joey90 said:
			
		

> Why are so many people complaining?
> 
> It's obvious Nintendo would want to do something about it as it is being abused for piracy! Your old arguments about 10 yr old VC games etc. don't work with wii-ware, these are projects by (mostly) smaller developers that are trying to get a game out there and make a bit of money, and you are downloading them for free... when they are just a few dollars/pounds anyway - when the smaller gaming market may be what they are after.
> 
> ...



I agree with this post.

A lot of people, even me, are using these exploits to pirate games like Lost Winds or My Life as a King. Yes, Nintendo fixed these exploits because they don't want piracy on their console. So, what's the problem ?

Stop using homebrews as a proof that these exploits can be used for legal stuff. There is NO interesting homebrew at this time (except ScummVM). Tetris, Pre alpha version of Wii64 which can't emulate anything, who fucking care ? I don't want to be mean against these developpers but all the homebrew scene is composed of proof of concepts.

We are pirate and we are the problem, Nintendo is just acting like a normal company. Games aren't free.


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 17, 2008)

Joey90 said:
			
		

> Why are so many people complaining?
> 
> It's obvious Nintendo would want to do something about it as it is being abused for piracy! Your old arguments about 10 yr old VC games etc. don't work with wii-ware, these are projects by (mostly) smaller developers that are trying to get a game out there and make a bit of money, and you are downloading them for free... when they are just a few dollars/pounds anyway - when the smaller gaming market may be what they are after.
> 
> ...



Im not complaining 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




personally i dont care, i have been answering questions all day about what will and wont work
just because im used to it (it was my old job when i was modding for a company).

personally actually i wish people who are on my ISP were here....

mmmmmm think of the excess download charges making a profit from people on my low plans constantly hitting refresh all day


----------



## bennydigital (Jun 17, 2008)

get two wiis one for homebrew and hacked vc/wiiware and the other for games.
done
problem solved


----------



## Inisha (Jun 17, 2008)

or, use your wii for standard things it supports, and leave the emulation to your computer. tired of a keyboard? hardware controller ftw

i got the games i want on my wii, time to get bigger fish to fry (360, ps3)


----------



## DbGt (Jun 17, 2008)

If i format my wii, can i install the HB channel using the Tw hack? what firmware will i have? also, what about the saves?  do i need to transfer them to  a SD card?


----------



## coolbho3000 (Jun 17, 2008)

DbGt said:
			
		

> If i format my wii, can i install the HB channel using the Tw hack?


No. Not with New and Improved 3.3.


----------



## bennydigital (Jun 17, 2008)

beat me to it.


----------



## DbGt (Jun 17, 2008)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> DbGt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought that if i format the wii, i would have the first firmware available...... so then formatting does not applies to the firmware?  =S


----------



## Heishiro (Jun 17, 2008)

DbGt said:
			
		

> coolbho3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In another topic someone said that he tried formating but that didnt work, the firmware remained the same.

So i recommend u doing the same as me, not updating, i really dont care if i never update my wii again, all they release on these firmware updates are crap, and the way it is i can play everygame i want, since i use an older modchip which doesnt fix error 001, so i have to trucha sign every game with the error, and i would have no problem brickblocking them from now on as well.

About piracy and stuff, i have some original games, even some original vc games, but i download some others, cause they are so overpriced, i still own the old donkey kong country so i didnt pay 8 bucks to play each one again on my wii, but with twilight hack i just installed the wads, if they were priced fairly i would think about buying, same thing with pokemon ranch that i donwloaded the other day, its total crap, i just wanted to get a mew since there is no other way to get it, i'm certainly not paying 10 dollars for it, since i have the original copy of pokemon diamond, i should be able to get every pokemon the game offers right? wrong, i have to buy that crap. So i'm not ashamed of downloading many games, and i'll keep doing so just by not doing any update, at least until there is an easy way to install and play everything i can play now.


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 17, 2008)

DbGt said:
			
		

> coolbho3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Formatting the system only formats user data (mii's, shop id, channels, and game saves)


----------



## Kokorazashi (Jun 17, 2008)

So does the WAD Installer channel still work? PM me if you know. Thanks.


----------



## bennydigital (Jun 17, 2008)

my question is why the hell are all these people downloading this update?
It tells you it's going to get rid of modified save files.
Is the Mii parade that cool?
Am I missing out on the awesomeness of the wii parade?


----------



## superrob (Jun 17, 2008)

bennydigital said:
			
		

> my question is why the hell are all these people downloading this update?
> It tells you it's going to get rid of modified save files.
> Is the Mii parade that cool?
> Am I missing out on the awesomeness of the wii parade?


Mii Parade is shit.


----------



## Heishiro (Jun 17, 2008)

bennydigital said:
			
		

> my question is why the hell are all these people downloading this update?
> It tells you it's going to get rid of modified save files.
> Is the Mii parade that cool?
> Am I missing out on the awesomeness of the wii parade?



u're missing TEH killer app for the wii, u can have weeks of fun


----------



## ctkxtreme (Jun 17, 2008)

The future Wii games I know will require this update, so what if I just bought a freeloader?


----------



## shane1972 (Jun 17, 2008)

DoyleBrunson said:
			
		

> Bob Loblaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seriously is he the Nintendo police.
They might have tried to fix it but give the hackers a few days and wham Nintendo have been done again.
He he.

Cheers


----------



## bytor (Jun 17, 2008)

Lol, less than a few days...Bushing has fixed the Twilight Princess hack fix already - only took him 6-8 hours apparently. I can't see it being a problem anyway, after all Brick Blocker, Trucha Signer, Freeloader and the Twilight Princess hack work fine as long as you don't update. So as long as you haven't updated your console there's nowt to worry about.


----------



## arctic_flame (Jun 17, 2008)

Bob Loblaw said:
			
		

> lol to everyone who kept saying nintendo wouldn't fix it..



Obviously they were going to. They've done what I predicted they would, too. If anyone feels like digging through all my posts to find said past statement, feel free


----------



## heyyouguys (Jun 17, 2008)

bytor said:
			
		

> Lol, less than a few days...Bushing has fixed the Twilight Princess hack fix already - only took him 6-8 hours apparently....




I cant find this info anywhere, where did you see this?


----------



## satel (Jun 17, 2008)

i think a fix for this is coming soon,read here: http://hackmii.com/2008/06/june-16-wii-update/


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Jun 18, 2008)

littlestevie said:
			
		

> DbGt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Formatting doesn't affect the shop, I've formatted loads of times and can still re-download the stuff I've purchased.

It removes some sort of update because I updated to the latest 3.2 before this new update and I could boot Okami but after I formatted, Okami now wants to update every time I put it in, I just use freeloader now to bypass it but I didn't have to do that before the format.


----------



## shtonkalot (Jun 18, 2008)

Just want to thank imgod22222 for the brilliant an informative first post. Really nice to have all that info presented straight up on the first post and I agree completely with the sentiments on staying out of the way of people actually working on the problem. 
Well written and maintained as well as making some important points.

Nice work and a big 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for you.


----------



## EvanUnisil (Jun 18, 2008)

shtonkalot said:
			
		

> Just want to thank imgod22222 for the brilliant an informative first post. Really nice to have all that info presented straight up on the first post and I agree completely with the sentiments on staying out of the way of people actually working on the problem.
> Well written and maintained as well as making some important points.
> 
> Nice work and a big
> ...



Agreed. The rest of the thread was junk apart from the odd post here and there (I saw one American who was informing people on a few different things... sorry I didn't catch your name) but yes, very informative post.


----------



## skawo96 (Jun 18, 2008)

I dunno why but I don't get a message about 3.3. I was playing Mario Kart Wii online like 3 hours and nothing....and I have 3.2 still. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was going to trash this message  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I want to trash it! Stupid message board.


----------



## Prime (Jun 18, 2008)

skawo96 said:
			
		

> I dunno why but I don't get a message about 3.3. *I was playing Mario Kart Wii online like 3 hours and nothing....and I have 3.2 still.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You don't get updated if you play online, you must fist accept to update. The only ways to update is via the message in the message board or in the wii settings when you click update.


----------



## skawo96 (Jun 18, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> skawo96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blah, no. I know it will don't update without accepting, but it don't show an message from nintendo. Just like there is no update. I had an information about 3.2 some time ago (Nintendo channel), but no info about 3.3 now and thats strange, because the three hours of mario kart is enough (previously did)

So I don't receive an message, just that. And I will 'fix' an previous po...or maybe not. I'm too lazy.


----------



## Linebeck (Jun 18, 2008)

I've a question... in the WiiBrew's page regarding the update, they say that:
Modified discs (Trucha, WiiFrii, etc) are affected, but there is a workaround:	 Load the disc using Gecko Region Free.
That means that the trucha disks loaded with GRF can still be used?


----------



## skawo96 (Jun 18, 2008)

Linebeck said:
			
		

> I've a question... in the WiiBrew's page regarding the update, they say that:
> Modified discs (Trucha, WiiFrii, etc) are affected, but there is a workaround:	 Load the disc using Gecko Region Free.
> That means that the trucha disks loaded with GRF can still be used?


Yes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And if bushings workaround will work Nintendo just wasted about three months.


----------



## sphere9 (Jun 18, 2008)

eagerly awaiting workaround so i can install the homebrew channel...


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Jun 18, 2008)

sphere9 said:
			
		

> eagerly awaiting workaround so i can install the homebrew channel...



Why did you update?

Why did anyone update? Why is anyone even considering updating?


----------



## skawo96 (Jun 18, 2008)

Hardcore Gamer said:
			
		

> sphere9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Y' know we are missing KILLER app that is Mii Channel Parade!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And we are missing that lovely 3.3 number in Wii Settings Screen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!!!!!


...yeah that was sarcasm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nintendo had done one very big mistake 



Spoiler



No one cares about Mii parade!!!


----------



## berlinka (Jun 18, 2008)

Hardcore Gamer said:
			
		

> sphere9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess people just want to be "up to date", in case future games might need the update to run. I know the feeling. I also somehow have an irresistable urge to update when I see these things... Dunno why. But this time I've decided to not do it, it's just simply not worth it. And I don't believe that future games might not work without this update, because I'm fairly sure that Nintendo's fix is the only reason they released it. Not the Mii-channel nonsense, that's just a lame excuse to make people want to update.

So again, PEOPLE, DON'T GIVE IN! BE STRONG!! DON'T UPDATE!!!


----------



## skawo96 (Jun 18, 2008)

berlinka said:
			
		

> Hardcore Gamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah even if they don't there will be a workaround...i think.
I also had that feeling. Darn there is an update, I want to update, but there is annoy from ninty....&?$%@ better not update...





 But I'm strong, shitty mii parade don't break my Brawl, Mario Kart, Homebrew, Super Mario RPG oncoming NO!


----------



## bluebright (Jun 18, 2008)

berlinka said:
			
		

> Hardcore Gamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you talking about when games force you to update? cause i removed the update on mario kart so i still have 3.1E, and that works.

If no one finds a work around, thats okay, cause those who hold off from updating can still play homebrew.


----------



## berlinka (Jun 18, 2008)

bluebright said:
			
		

> Are you talking about when games force you to update? cause i removed the update on mario kart so i still have 3.1E, and that works.



I guess you're absolutely right. There's only been like one or two updates in the Wii's lifespan that you had to have in order to play the newest releases. I don't expect Nintendo to release any updates that are nescesary to play future games, except for the fact that they might want to fight the hacking community....And let's be honest, they will not win in the end, and they know it.


----------



## sphere9 (Jun 18, 2008)

berlinka said:
			
		

> Hardcore Gamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





thats why, it's just an impulse to be up-to-date, plus i didn't know about it doing anything like it would at the time...


----------



## F0ur2o (Jun 18, 2008)

Possible Fix......Hopeful

http://wiibrew.org/wiki/Talk:Twilight_Hack#3.3_T.Hack.3F


Based on the folders inside -- /private....../RZDP/ -- its PAL only right now.  I could be wrong.


----------



## zannyuk (Jun 18, 2008)

F0ur2o said:
			
		

> Possible Fix......Hopeful
> 
> http://wiibrew.org/wiki/Talk:Twilight_Hack#3.3_T.Hack.3F
> 
> ...




"Waits with anticipation for someone to test this." 

Plenty of people on the net say im MAD for not installing the Homebrew Channel but id rather not install hacked channels incase Ninty fixes those. and my wii isnt chipped so exploits like this are the only way for me to try homebrew.


----------



## BuDaH (Jun 18, 2008)

F0ur2o said:
			
		

> Possible Fix......Hopeful
> 
> http://wiibrew.org/wiki/Talk:Twilight_Hack#3.3_T.Hack.3F
> 
> ...



I couldn't find any reference on the forum for that new file, do you have the direct link?!

ppl testing -> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=91233


----------



## NYCvinster (Jun 18, 2008)

I never tried the Twilight hack, but this has been interesting reading & it makes for even more compelling reading when it looks like there may be a response to this system update shortly.  Forgive me for asking, and please don't flame, but from my brief reading on this topic: a system that has been modded does not require the Twilight hack? Just trying to understand how far-reaching the Twilight hack was/is.


----------



## CosmoKramer (Jun 18, 2008)

That new "3.3 Twilight Fix" is a fake.  

This is from hackmii.com in the comments section by Zant.. "ok, the new hack released on eltrolado.net is confirmed a fake…….. Please bushing and team, release it as fast as you can!"

Check comment #42
http://hackmii.com/2008/06/wii-menu-tp-hack-killer-analysis/


----------



## Gamer (Jun 18, 2008)

Someone confirmed regionfrii & brickblocked patched games still works, but now some people says GCOS doesn't boot anymore :S is that true?

Cheers.


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 18, 2008)

Gamer said:
			
		

> Someone confirmed regionfrii & brickblocked patched games still works, but now some people says GCOS doesn't boot anymore :S is that true?
> 
> Cheers.



in the breakdown on Hackmii that bushing showed from wiimpersonator the gamecube IPL wasnt updated meaning a blocklist on gamecube compatibility
couldnt be updated....

im not 100% sure but i dont think its true that GCOS doesnt boot


----------



## Defiance (Jun 18, 2008)

I already have the Homebrew Channel installed.  Can I go ahead and update?


----------



## Tanas (Jun 18, 2008)

littlestevie said:
			
		

> Gamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GCOS still works.


----------



## felix123 (Jun 19, 2008)

Nin10doFan said:
			
		

> I already have the Homebrew Channel installed.  Can I go ahead and update?


And why would you want to update? Is the Mii channel that important to you?


----------



## Nintenterd (Jun 19, 2008)

If i would have to update and get my twilight hack erased, will this get my VC game erased to since they got used by TW?


----------



## WB3000 (Jun 19, 2008)

Nintenterd said:
			
		

> If i would have to update and get my twilight hack erased, will this get my VC game erased to since they got used by TW?



Being 'used by' something once doesn't mean they rely on it to function. You just won't be able to install more if you don't have the homebrew channel installed yet.


----------



## feilong (Jun 19, 2008)

Hello everyone. Im on a 3.2u firmware right now. My problem is i can get in to wii shop. Its says, "there's an update for the wii shop. Pls update it on system update". My questions is how would i know what's with the update? i mean, of course i dont want to update for the mean time to latest firmware 3.3u. Is theres a selections that u want to be update after clicking the "Connect to interent for an update"? or automatically it will update my firmware to 3.3u? Hope to hear from you guys. thanks


----------



## BuDaH (Jun 19, 2008)

feilong said:
			
		

> Hello everyone. Im on a 3.2u firmware right now. My problem is i can get in to wii shop. Its says, "there's an update for the wii shop. Pls update it on system update". My questions is how would i know what's with the update? i mean, of course i dont want to update for the mean time to latest firmware 3.3u. Is theres a selections that u want to be update after clicking the "Connect to interent for an update"? or automatically it will update my firmware to 3.3u? Hope to hear from you guys. thanks



I don't know for sure, but I believe that you need the latest update to navigate throught Nintendo stuff on the internet using your Wii. If you click connect to the internet for an update, it's 99% sure that you will automatically start the update process.

So, don't update. What do you need in Wii Shop that you can't have with the HBC?


----------



## feilong (Jun 19, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I don't know for sure, but I believe that you need the latest update to navigate throught Nintendo stuff on the internet using your Wii. If you click connect to the internet for an update, it's 99% sure that you will automatically start the update process.
> 
> So, don't update. What do you need in Wii Shop that you can't have with the HBC?



Thanks for the reply. Just want to buy the internet browser on the wii shop. Im zero knowledge in HBC. Would you mind teach me how it works? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But i think this was not the right forum for this. Maybe ill try read some of the forums here regarding HBC. Nice hint! Thanks


----------



## BuDaH (Jun 20, 2008)

feilong said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll PM you a nice site to find tutorials about Wii Hacking and stuff. :-)

It's my pleasure to help.


----------



## Mr.kuchinawa (Jun 20, 2008)

So basically, it just removes the current way to install the homebrewchannel? I am a little outdated when it comes to homebrew on the wii, however, will it be possible to uninstall the homebrewchannels after the update? (in case of a possible future brick)

Is it any possibility of some "hidden stuff" in the update like with the whole trucha-block thing?


----------



## actino (Jun 26, 2008)

BuDaH said:
			
		

> feilong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can you please PM me the site as well? I still do not have HBC and others hacks. Thank you very much in advance. )


----------

